# I only rate 5s or 1s. Period.



## Warbishop (Nov 15, 2019)

Im not sure if im the only one or if im strange but i never give 4s 3s or 2s. I give every last passenger a 5 unless i dont want to see them again. If they are filthy, very rude or damage/spill something in my car, they get a 1. Ive only ever given about 10 1s in almost 3 years. But those are the people i hope to not get paired with again. Some people come close to getting a 1, but i still give 5s. To me, its all about whether id pick them up again. Anyone else rate similar? Just wondering....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Same. In 3 years it's either 5 or 1 with rare exception. Some drivers seem to have an elaborate system for who gets what. Don't have time for that. I'll take you again or I won't take you again.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

It depends what their rating is. I normal ride, no cash tip is usually a 4, if they are rated higher than me. If they are lower it depends upon my mood

If they are a pain on the ass, 1. 5,4, or 1 are pretty much all I give. I give more 4s than anything.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On Uber I use 5 and 1. On Lyft I use 5,3, and1.

3 for passengers I do not want on Lyft. 5 for everyone else mainly.

I only use 1 star ratings when I am needing to complain to the company about them and I want them banned from rideshare forever. Like when they threaten to make false complaints or threaten me with a 1 star rating for not completing the rest of the trip to a destination farther than the app says off-app and free. I have had that happen a few times.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Warbishop said:


> Im not sure if im the only one or if im strange but i never give 4s 3s or 2s. I give every last passenger a 5 unless i dont want to see them again. If they are filthy, very rude or damage/spill something in my car, they get a 1. Ive only ever given about 10 1s in almost 3 years. But those are the people i hope to not get paired with again. Some people come close to getting a 1, but i still give 5s. To me, its all about whether id pick them up again. Anyone else rate similar? Just wondering....


Ye, same here! There is no in between, either i liked you or disliked you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm one of those drivers who has an "elaborate" system of rating pax. I'm tempted to switch over to an "only 5 or 1" system, but then I'd be handing out several 1*'s a week and at that point the algo probably would discount those ratings altogether. So, I try to hand out mostly 5's and 4's.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Same here 5or1. If I get a gut feeling they are gonna slap me down for minor mistakes or they are rude including, refusing to acknowledge me as a person or simply saying thanks at the end of the ride they get a 1* sandwich.


----------



## Warbishop (Nov 15, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Same here 5or1. If I get a gut feeling they are gonna slap me down for minor mistakes or they are rude including, refusing to acknowledge me as a person or simply saying thanks at the end of the ride they get a 1* sandwich.


Lol oh lord help us all. Too funny


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Warbishop said:


> Im not sure if im the only one or if im strange but i never give 4s 3s or 2s. I give every last passenger a 5 unless i dont want to see them again. If they are filthy, very rude or damage/spill something in my car, they get a 1. Ive only ever given about 10 1s in almost 3 years. But those are the people i hope to not get paired with again. Some people come close to getting a 1, but i still give 5s. To me, its all about whether id pick them up again. Anyone else rate similar? Just wondering....


Your pretty lenient. I'm a stern mf'er with the ratings but that's just me


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Drunks and a holes in general give 1s. For every 100 5s I get a 1. Go figure.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I strongly believe that if you don't give the reason why you gave a 1 in their reasoning believe they don't count it. I'm not sure if it's just my region because I got 1 star days later. Unless I actually put them as rude then will they disconnect. I do like Lyft's rating system but im not a Lyft fan on their insurance policy for their high deductible


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm one of those drivers who has an "elaborate" system of rating pax. I'm tempted to switch over to an "only 5 or 1" system, but then I'd be handing out several 1*'s a week and at that point the algo probably would discount those ratings altogether. So, I try to hand out mostly 5's and 4's.


I don't think the algorithm cares as long as pax has money. We have several trends regarding Uber and Lyft resetting pax ratings too if they get so low drivers won't take them.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't think the algorithm cares as long as pax has money. We have several trends regarding Uber and Lyft resetting pax ratings too if they get so low drivers won't take them.


I strongly believe that they would do such a thing.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I rarely gave a 1 star, Majority of riders I picked up was cool and had a descent rating.


----------

